# Logiciel customisation sous léopard ?



## lyelle (14 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour à tous,
Impossible de trouver une logiciel style Shapeshifter ou uno compatible léopard pour changer l'apparence du bureau. C n'existe pas encore ou j'ai mal cherché ?
Merci !
lyelle


----------



## Anonyme (14 Janvier 2008)

Non il n'a pas encore été mis à jour malheureusement.


----------



## lyelle (14 Janvier 2008)

Vraiment dommage....


----------

